# «θέτω σε εφαρμογή» / «εφαρμόζω»



## διαφορετικός

Σε εφημερίδα διάβασα το εξής:


> Σχέδιο «ασφαλείας» ενόψει των Χριστουγέννων *τίθεται σε εφαρμογή*, προκειμένου να περιοριστεί η διασπορά του κορωνοϊού.


Γιατί δεν έγραψαν «εφαρμόζεται», έκφραση η οποία μου φαίνεται πιο απλή και να έχει την ίδια σημασία;


----------



## Acestor

Το «εφαρμόζεται» μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ήδη βρίσκεται σε εφαρμογή, ακόμα και για κάτι που «ετέθη σε εφαρμογή πριν από πέντε χρόνια και εξακολουθεί να εφαρμόζεται».


----------



## διαφορετικός

Καταλαβαίνω - ευχαριστώ πολύ, Acestor.


----------



## ioanell

Σχέδιο «ασφαλείας» ενόψει των Χριστουγέννων *τίθεται σε εφαρμογή*, προκειμένου να περιοριστεί η διασπορά του κορωνοϊού.

Μικρή προσθήκη: Η ρηματική φράση *τίθεται σε εφαρμογή *πάντοτε σημαίνει ότι κάτι θα εφαρμοσθεί σε χρόνο μελλοντικό σε σχέση με εκείνον κατά τον οποίο μιλάμε και συντάσσεται με _φράσεις-χρονικά επιρρήματα_ όπως π.χ.: ενόψει των Χριστουγέννων [=κάτι που πρόκειται να έρθει], απόψε, σε λίγες μέρες/ώρες, από μεθαύριο, στις 20 Δεκεμβρίου, τον επόμενο μήνα κ.λπ.


----------



## διαφορετικός

ioanell said:


> *τίθεται σε εφαρμογή *πάντοτε σημαίνει ότι κάτι θα εφαρμοσθεί


Μπορεί κανείς να αντικαθιστά «τίθεται σε εφαρμογή» με «θα εφαρμοσθεί» (τουλάχιστον στην πρόταση που ανέφερα);


----------



## ioanell

διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί κανείς να αντικαθιστά «τίθεται σε εφαρμογή» με «θα εφαρμοσθεί» (τουλάχιστον στην πρόταση που ανέφερα);


Ναι, ασφαλώς μπορεί.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί κανείς να αντικαθιστά «τίθεται σε εφαρμογή» με «θα εφαρμοσθεί» (τουλάχιστον στην πρόταση που ανέφερα);


Μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσει το "μπαίνει σε εφαρμογή", αλλά το ύφος θα γινόταν πιο λαϊκό.


----------



## διαφορετικός

ioanell said:


> Η ρηματική φράση *τίθεται σε εφαρμογή *πάντοτε σημαίνει ότι κάτι θα εφαρμοσθεί σε χρόνο μελλοντικό


Επιτρέπεται επίσης, σε αντίθεση με αυτό, κανείς να γράψει «χθες τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή», και έχει το αντίστοιχο «χτες εφαρμόστηκε»;

Υπάρχει μόνο με το παρόν ένα «πρόβλημα»; Δηλαδή «τώρα τίθεται σε εφαρμογή» δεν έχει καλό αντίστοιχο στη γλωσσική έκφραση («εφαρμόζεται»), γιατί στον ενεστώτα δεν διακρίνουμε τις στιγμιαίες ενέργειες (αόριστος) από τις άλλες;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Επιτρέπεται επίσης, σε αντίθεση με αυτό, κανείς να γράψει «χθες τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή», και έχει το αντίστοιχο «χτες εφαρμόστηκε»
> Υπάρχει μόνο με το παρόν ένα «πρόβλημα»; Δηλαδή «τώρα τίθεται σε εφαρμογή» δεν έχει καλό αντίστοιχο στη γλωσσική έκφραση («εφαρμόζεται»), γιατί στον ενεστώτα δεν διακρίνουμε τις στιγμιαίες ενέργειες (αόριστος) από τις άλλες;


Θεωρώ ότι η διαφορά έχει περισσότερο να κάνει με τις σημασίες του "τίθεται σε εφαρμογή" και "εφαρμόζεται", άλλωστε και τα δύο ρήματα στον ενεστώτα είναι. Το πρώτο το καταλαβαίνω ως "αρχίζει κάτι να εφαρμόζεται",  ενώ το δεύτερο είναι αμφίσημο.
Αυτά χωρίς συμφραζόμενα.

Δεδομένου όμως ότι  οι σημασίες των επιμέρους γλωσσικών στοιχείων εξαρτώνται από τα συμφραζόμενα, δε νομίζω ότι τις φράσεις "αύριο εφαρμόζεται" και "αύριο τίθεται σε εφαρμογή" θα τις καταλάβαινε κανείς διαφορετικά. Επίσης, η χρήση της περίφρασης "τίθεται σε εφαρμογή" κάνει τον λόγο πιο τυπικό, επίσημο.


----------



## ioanell

διαφορετικός said:


> Επιτρέπεται επίσης, σε αντίθεση με αυτό, κανείς να γράψει «χθες τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή», και έχει το αντίστοιχο «χτες εφαρμόστηκε»;


Ασφαλώς, μπορείς να γράψεις και τα δύο, υπάρχει, όμως, η εξής σημασιολογική διαφορά:
1. "χθες τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή" πιθανότατα σημαίνει: και εξακολουθεί να ισχύει και τώρα και ενδεχομένως και στη συνέχεια.
_2. "χθες εφαρμόσθηκε" _σημαίνει_: _χθες πραγματοποιήθηκε και ολοκληρώθηκε ήδη κάποια λειτουργία,  χωρίς να υπάρχει περαιτέρω ανάγκη γι' αυτήν, οπότε δεν ισχύει πλέον, π.χ. _χθες εφαρμόσθηκε δοκιμαστικά (ή τέθηκε σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία) για λίγες ώρες η καινούργια πλατφόρμα για τα ραντεβού εμβολιασμού._



διαφορετικός said:


> Υπάρχει μόνο με το παρόν ένα «πρόβλημα»; Δηλαδή «τώρα τίθεται σε εφαρμογή» δεν έχει καλό αντίστοιχο στη γλωσσική έκφραση («εφαρμόζεται»), γιατί στον ενεστώτα δεν διακρίνουμε τις στιγμιαίες ενέργειες (αόριστος) από τις άλλες;



1. Ο ενεστώτας "εφαρμόζεται" χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει κάτι που ισχύει (ή -με άρνηση- δεν ισχύει) για μεγάλη περίοδο χρόνου ή συνεχώς, π.χ. _σε ένα ευνομούμενο κράτος ο νόμος εφαρμόζεται χωρίς εξαιρέσεις _ή _η θανατική ποινή δεν εφαρμόζεται εδώ και δεκαετίες_.
2. Η ρηματική φράση "τώρα τίθεται σε εφαρμογή" χρησιμοποιείται όχι με την κυριολεκτική σημασία του «τώρα», για να δηλώσει τη στιγμιαία ενέργεια στο παρόν (present continuous), αλλά για να δηλώσει το προσεχές μέλλον (σε λίγο, σε λίγες μέρες, αυτές τις μέρες), π.χ. ερωτώμενος ο υπουργός "πότε τίθεται σε εφαρμογή το νέο σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης της τρομοκρατίας;" απαντά "Τώρα, όπου να ‘ναι, τίθεται σε εφαρμογή", οπωσδήποτε όμως σε μελλοντικό χρόνο σε σχέση με το τώρα.



Perseas said:


> οι σημασίες των επιμέρους γλωσσικών στοιχείων εξαρτώνται από τα συμφραζόμενα


!


----------

